# [lwjgl] Renderbug bei mehreren Objekten



## Supermanitu (1. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich schreibe für mich eine kleine lwjgl - 2DEngine wenn ich jetzt ein Objekt mit Animation anzeige funktioniert alles normal. Das zweite Objekt welches hizugefügt wird ist einfach nur schwarz.
Der Fehler kann nicht am Laden des Bildes liegen, da der Alphatest funktioniert (schwarzes Objekt hat die richtige Form und bewegt sich).
Der Fehler ist ebenfalls mit Beleuchtung vorhanden.
Hat irgendwer eine Idee?
Danke.


----------



## Hestalon (2. Mrz 2014)

Es kommt auf so vieles darauf an.
Ob du es z.b. mit VBO´s machst oder einfach pre 3.2 mit DisplayLists etc.

Code würde eventuell helfen wie du die Daten weitergibst bzw das Rendern durchführst.


----------



## Supermanitu (2. Mrz 2014)

Danke für die Antwort ich hab den Fehler selbst gefunden: aus versehen hab ich glClearBufferBit() nicht pro frame, sondern pro objekt aufgerufen, deshab war nur eins sichtbar.
Da meine Engine nur 2d ist hab ich die quads einfach mit glBegin und glEnd erstellt.


----------

